# 1st post, snow blower removal question CK3510



## Seriouslyrekt (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi all... I'm in Elko MN and new here!! As my first tractor ever, I bought a CK3510 last year and bought the snow blower attachment and had it installed by the dealer. Now the snow is gone and its time to start doing work again. Is there anyone out there that knows a little about these? From what I understand, the blower part gets removed and the loader goes right on. Problem is, I know NOTHING about any of this. a step by step process would be great but not going to hold my breath. HELP!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. This video may give you and idea of how to remove it. Decide whether you pull the blower or the complete unit. Call your dealer and run it by them as well.Here is a bit of a video for a similar unit.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Make sure you set it down where you want it to stay until next winter. Get all the pins out first and then disconnect the hydraulic lines, because you may need a little hydraulic pressure to relieve pressure on the pins.

The whole sub-frame should come off with the blower with the exception of the mounting brackets.


----------



## Seriouslyrekt (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback... I will contact the dealer. I appreciate it..


----------

